# Chuck Schumer And His " Little " Red Pen Spread LIES About HealthCare TRUTHS !!



## nononono (Oct 10, 2018)

*I think some of the hair plugs went too deep, this guy is twisting reality more every day !!!*


* Chuck Schumer‏Verified account @SenSchumer*




I took a look at your op-ed, @realDonaldTrump. It needs some work. All of the false and misleading words in the world can’t cover up how your administration and Republicans in Congress are forcing millions of Americans to pay more for health care.

*




*

*




*



*This is how Sen Chuck Schumer operates....*
*He weasel words the TRUTH until it is not*
*even recognizable by the originator......*

*He IS THE BIGGEST LIAR IN THE SENATE BY FAR !!!!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I think some of the hair plugs went too deep, this guy is twisting reality more every day !!!*
> 
> 
> * Chuck Schumer‏Verified account @SenSchumer*
> ...


Reminds of some of the posters in here.


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2018)

*How much ya wanna bet the 10 envelopes ( to date ) were paid for by Taxpayers.....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 30, 2018)

LOL !!!


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!!



*Fishnet Stockings and the Mad Emoji !*


----------

